# Vancouver, WA to Bremerton, WA



## Rose Pink (May 14, 2011)

How to get there using bus, shuttle or?  
Thanks.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 14, 2011)

Rose Pink said:


> How to get there using bus, shuttle or?
> Thanks.


One option - Amtrak to King Street station in Seattle.  walk or cab from King Street station to the ferry terminal and catch a Bremerton ferry.


----------



## rkconnor (May 16, 2011)

Yes train is better and faster and Bremerton ferry is walking distance from King Street station and ferry is 1 hour trip to Bremerton.


----------



## Rose Pink (May 16, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Rose Pink (Aug 6, 2011)

Turns out I didn't make the trip I was considering last May.  

Now I am considering reversing the original question and going from Bremerton to Vancouver, WA.  Looking at the map it does not look like walking distance from the ferry terminal to the King's Street Station, especially schlepping a large suitcase.  I would have to cross the Alaska Highway for one thing.  

Are the cabs readily available or do I have to call for one once I disembark the ferry?  

The train leaves at 9:45 a.m. and so I need enough time to get from the ferry to the train station, pick up my ticket, etc.

thanks


----------



## Rose Pink (Aug 6, 2011)

Okay---found this on the ferry site.  Let me know if there are other considerations.  Seven city blocks are too many for me to walk.

*Train* 
Amtrak is located at 3rd and King St., 303 S. Jackson Street Seattle, WA 98104 206-382-4125 or 1-800-USA-RAIL Amtrak. 
The train station is approximately 7 blocks from the ferry terminal and is within walking distance. 
There are other options to get between the ferry terminal and the train station. The first option is to take a taxi, they are located in front of the ferry terminal or across the street and are readily available.

The Waterfront Streetcar is on hiatus for two (2) years while a new barn is built at Occidental Square. Route 99 bus service has replaced the streetcar and include more frequent peak time service, fare free service, better connections to Sounder rail and ferry and the ability to load bikes. These buses are easily found because they are specially wrapped to look like the streetcar. Please check Route 99 for schedules.

If you have questions about the streetcars or how to connect with Metro buses, call Metro Rider Information at 206-553-3000, TTY users call 206-684-1739, online at Trip Planner. For the scheduled departure times of regular bus service at bus stops, call Bus Time (automated schedule information) at 206-287-8463.


----------



## twinglez (Aug 6, 2011)

Crossing Alaskan Way is easy, cross light right at the ferry.  

But cabs are always waiting outside the terminal for people, it will be easy to get one.

Don't forget to backtrack your sked to determine which ferry time you need to get on to get to the terminal in time. 

~L


----------



## Rose Pink (Aug 6, 2011)

twinglez said:


> Crossing Alaskan Way is easy, cross light right at the ferry.
> 
> But cabs are always waiting outside the terminal for people, it will be easy to get one.
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## ada903 (Aug 6, 2011)

You are coming to my home town!!!


----------



## Rose Pink (Aug 6, 2011)

ada903 said:


> You are coming to my home town!!!


Which one?  Bremerton or Vancouver?


----------



## ada903 (Aug 6, 2011)

Vancouver!  When are you here?


----------



## Rose Pink (Aug 6, 2011)

ada903 said:


> Vancouver!  When are you here?


First part of September.


----------



## ada903 (Aug 6, 2011)

Let me know if I can be of any help when you are here or take you out for coffee!  I work downtown Vancouver.


----------



## Rose Pink (Aug 6, 2011)

ada903 said:


> Let me know if I can be of any help when you are here or take you out for coffee!  I work downtown Vancouver.


Thanks.  I may do that!


----------



## ada903 (Aug 6, 2011)

PM me anytime!  Great time of the year to visit here, best choice!


----------



## scrapngen (Aug 7, 2011)

ada903 said:


> PM me anytime!  Great time of the year to visit here, best choice!



I agree! September is probably the most beautiful time in the NW!! Not much rain, lovely temps!!


----------



## craigrow (Aug 7, 2011)

I suggest you rent a car. Ferry plus train with luggage sounds like a lot of work. Seattle is anything but an easy city to navigate without a car.


----------



## Rose Pink (Aug 7, 2011)

I considered renting a car but I will be with my DIL and GDG on the ferry who are going into Seattle for some other business.  Then all I have to do is catch a taxi at the ferry that will take me directly to the train station.  I am looking forward to riding the train.  I haven't been on a train in decades.  

I have a question about Amtrak.  How full are these trains?  Do I need to make my reservation asap or can I wait until the last minute in case my itinerary changes.  (I still have a plane ticket I haven't changed in case this whole scenario falls through.)


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Aug 7, 2011)

I have a question about Amtrak.  How full are these trains?  Do I need to make my reservation asap or can I wait until the last minute in case my itinerary changes.  (I still have a plane ticket I haven't changed in case this whole scenario falls through.)[/QUOTE]

If you are traveling on a Friday or a Monday the train can fill up fast. Ticket prices do go up the closer you get to your date of travel.


----------



## Rose Pink (Aug 7, 2011)

sun starved Gayle said:


> If you are traveling on a Friday or a Monday the train can fill up fast. Ticket prices do go up the closer you get to your date of travel.


 

Thanks, Gayle.


----------



## Rose Pink (Sep 3, 2011)

*Update*

The train ride was wonderful.  It had National Park rangers/volunteers who gave a commentary on the wildlife and the towns we went through.  They will even stamp your NP passport if you have one.  I'm not sure if that is available on all the trains that serve this route.  I was on the Starlight something or other.

If you are interested in the travel commentary, move to the viewing car as soon as you get settled in your assigned seat so you can get a seat or table in the viewing car.  You can see out the windows by your assigned seat but they aren't as big and you won't hear the rangers.  

The check-in procedure is very clunky at the Seattle Station.  I bought my ticket on-line  a few weeks before and printed out my receipt which had a barcode on it.  The receipt stated to scan the barcode at the kiosk in the station for my ticket, which I did.  Having ticket in hand, I then waited in the station for the train.  I asked an employee which door I would go to for the train and he said they would announce it.  So, awhile later I hear an announcement that if you have a ticket please go to the counter for a car assignment.  I see a counter with a sign that says something like "passenger with coach tickets" and another sign at a nearby counter for passengers with sleeping car tickets.  I am the first in line at the coach desk.  I wait and wait for something like 20 minutes with people lining up behind me.  An employee tells people that if they have a blue slip they don't have to wait in this line and to go line up by the door that leads to the trains.  WHAT?  What blue slip?   Turns out a ticket will not get you on the train.  You have to have a boarding pass--a blue slip of paper with a car assignment.  If I'd taken my ticket from the kiosk to the ticket purchase window, I would have been given a blue slip.  But no where on the website, my bar coded receipt or at the kiosk itself was I ever informed I needed a blue slip.:annoyed: 

So, even though I was the first in line at the check-in counter, I was most definitely not the first in line to board the train.  

After getting through all of the above, I reported at the assigned car and was given a seating assignment.  By this time I was a little irritated.  Turns out the train is not full and I have a seat by the window with no one seated beside me.  At first, since I was already irritated, I was also irritated that there was a wall support and curtain partially blocking my view.  But, all turned out well since I moved to the viewing car with large windows, etc.

During part of the trip, the train travels right next to the water.  If I understood the rangers correctly, this is soon going to change so if you want this experience, do it now.

For $30, I had a nice, comfortable, informative ride.  The seats are large with plenty of legroom.  There are restrooms and food available.  Far nicer than riding on a plane.


----------

